# I need new tyres



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

215/75/16 116s

I have one v good hankook type
the above size is 135 euro plus 21%vat in hankook, so about 150 euro each

Ouch

would you buy an unknown make at 100 euro each

Choices


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

philbre said:


> would you buy an unknown make at 100 euro each


Assuming that all tyres have to conform to a recognised safety standard, I think I would.

If you are a typical motorhomer you are unlikely to wear them out before they reach their "use-by" date, so it won't much matter if they wear faster than a top brand.

Dave


----------

